# Electronic Music Box Movements



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a good source for buying digital music box movements that have a nice sounding unit? I am not interested in the little things in greeting cards, but want something that I can build into a nice box.


----------



## Gumnut (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Al,
Someone that I know who makes outsanding antique reproduction work recommends this web site.
http://www.bettermusicboxes.com/Products/Movements/default.asp
not sure about digital though!

Kind regards,
Peter


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Klockit carries some.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I found this place the other day. I don't know if they have electronic movements.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Al,

Let us know your choices?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Most "Art and craps" stores (like: Michaels or Hobby Lobby) carry these little music boxes.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Remember guys I am looking for a digital unit that has a speaker and batteries*.

*Peter,* thanks. I have used this company when I made a music box for my daughter. I am looking for an electonic unit here, not a mechanical one.

*Fred*, thanks. I went to the site. I have used Klock Kit for insert movements for years. They are a great company to deal with, but I didn't find digital music boxes, just mechanical ones.

*Charles*, thanks for the site. I looked through and did a search. Looks like a nice company, but I didn't see any digitat players.

*Doc*, I'll let you know what I pick.

*Joe,* thanks for the advice. Last time I checked Micheal's Lobby…and it has been a few months…I could get the small units that go in greeting cards and simple wind-up mechanical units, but not any quality digital units.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Only $350 bucks for this one, nice sound!

This one however would be my pick at only 
$1,250

Better Music Boxes

*Sorry I just realized these aren't digital. Opps, sorry, but they are kind of interesting.*


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Steve, * thanks. Wow, those were fun to listen to. But for $1,250 I think I would just hire an orchestra and record it. Thanks for sending the songs. I think they also sell seconds and I bought one with a small flaw for a music box I made. Big bucks saved.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Did you ever find the movements you were looking for?


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Steve, I did find one. It is complex, but programable and has a light activated switch. It is here

and here
.

http://www.bigdawgspromo.com/light-sensor.html

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=260936754424

Thanks for asking and hope you are having a good day.


----------



## chella (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi- I've been a big fan of Lumberjocks for many years but joined only today. I don't know why it took so long.

Anyway, I admire your work. I was actually looking for a box design for a digital music box I also want to build when I saw this posting. I'm still not sure which design I'll go with- my skill set is limited.

I bought the movement I plan on using from:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351091484559?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&var=620313535872&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It doesnt sound bad for a cheap device. I also bought a switch to activate it when the box is opened based on this youtube video





I think the wooden box will add some resonance and fill out the sound.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

